# benefit call



## Final Strut (Jan 24, 2013)

I woman that I went to high school 20 sum years ago was diagnosed with leukemia just before Christmas. My hometown comunity has pulled together and are doing a benefit for her family. I contacted the organizers to see if I could donate something for the raffles or silent auction and they were very receptive. I wanted to do something with a littel wow factor and I chose this piece of maple burl and had my wife burn a turkey track on the sound board. Hopefully it will do the trick and bring in some extra cash to help them through.
[attachment=17099]
[attachment=17100]


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 24, 2013)

Wow. Very nice call - and not to take anything away from your call, but your wife did an AMAZING job on that turkey track. 
Scott


----------



## EricJS (Jan 24, 2013)

You both did a fantastic job on the call!  It's also very nice of you to dedicate the time & materials for something so worthwhile.


----------



## Twig Man (Jan 25, 2013)

Awesome!!


----------



## jetcn1 (Jan 26, 2013)

Very nice .Hope it brings a pile of cash.


----------



## Wildthings (Jan 27, 2013)

What's the soundboard made of that she burned like that?


----------



## Final Strut (Jan 27, 2013)

Wildthings said:


> What's the soundboard made of that she burned like that?



It is a hard maple sound board.


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jan 27, 2013)

totaly awsome design there strut . beutiful call duck


----------



## bearmanric (Jan 27, 2013)

Very nice work you two and for a great cause. Rick


----------

